# Dual filters



## riclis28 (Oct 6, 2013)

Thinking about putting a aqua clear 70 on my 40 gal breeder tank. It currently has a Marineland 400 installed on it. Just wanting to add some extra filtration and options for different medias with the aqua clear. Would this be a good combination or what would be a better suggestion. Not interested in a canister filter at this point. Also , I have a 27 column with a aqua clear 50 on it , what would be a good companion filter for it.


----------



## choutman (Mar 6, 2012)

for the money I use canisters or sponge filters


----------



## chrisb01 (Apr 4, 2010)

It's always a good idea to have two filters in each tank. I've done it for years.


----------



## vicdad999999 (Aug 27, 2013)

I have a 40 breeder with a green terror and has 2 hobs and an internal filter on it. all my tanks have more than 2 filters on them, only because i cant afford the best, i try for 10 times the turnover, i settle on alot for 6. ill never have a betta fish or severums, my water moves to fast. depending on size tank and what fish you have and what filter your going to add makes a difference.


----------

